# Fusion Pass vs Mt Hood Meadows



## LAKA1ORD1E (May 5, 2009)

i don't have an option of riding midweek. sounds like the fusion pass is the way to go because this year i was wanting to get good at park. not to mention the season is alot longer then that of meadows which closed way to early last season, atleast in my opinion.


----------



## LAKA1ORD1E (May 5, 2009)

true that. is it for sure going to be a strong el nino year or is it what people are predicting?

plus i've been dying to hit up the skibowl outback, it looks sick. like heathers canyon but not tracked out half an hour within opening :thumbsup:


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

If you cant to Midweek that often then yea Tline and Skibowl maybe a better option...

Then again if Meadows is crap during this year because of an El Nino, Skibowl may not even open and T-Line wont have great conditions either. They are higher sure, but not THAT much higher 

I already have my MHM pass, and weather permitting will buy a $99 Spring pass at Skibowl this year if they offer it again...MHM shut down their night operations way too early last year so i was stuck just doin skibowl...


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

El nino? Farmers almanack? BUNCH OF BULL. Even with modern tech, meteorologist can barely predict the weather on a weekly basis, who the fuck are they to say how it is going to be a couple of months from now? I think its going to be a good snow year. A feeling.


----------

